# Bad rear sound



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

when driving along at speeds of 10+ mph, the rear end makes a strange whooshing noise. it is quite noticeable and can be heard inside and outside the car. Is it something with the diff? I know this car has some suspension problems, but i don't have any clear idea as to what this might be. I will try and post a video soon so you can listen for yourself. Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Stamped said:


> when driving along at speeds of 10+ mph, the rear end makes a strange whooshing noise. it is quite noticeable and can be heard inside and outside the car. Is it something with the diff? I know this car has some suspension problems, but i don't have any clear idea as to what this might be. I will try and post a video soon so you can listen for yourself. Thanks


Hard to say without hearing it. These diffs have been prone to whine


----------

